# fursuit musicians



## lambcannon (May 28, 2009)

any fursuit playin musicians out there?? please see mah post under "the Blue Note" if so or hit me back on fa pm & thankx...


----------



## Vincent (May 28, 2009)

im still new here, um what is the blue note and where can i find it?


----------



## Gavrill (May 28, 2009)

Vincent said:


> im still new here, um what is the blue note and where can i find it?


Near the bottom of the forum page, dear. x3


----------



## Shino (May 29, 2009)

Uh... unless you count guitar hero, then no.
The keys on my keyboard (piano, not computer) are too small too use with my paws, and I can't play that well normally.
Oh, and a word of advice: don't try to play ddr in suit. You'll overheat. I speak from experience.
Hmm... that was kinda off-topic, wasn't it?


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 29, 2009)

Shino said:


> Oh, and a word of advice: don't try to play ddr in suit. You'll overheat. I speak from experience.



Lol, I was at six flags once and a guy in a Marvin the Martian suit challenged me to DDR. I totally kicked his ass but he wasn't bad actually XD

Oh and it was really hot outside too.


----------



## AuroraTheCat (Jul 1, 2009)

oh! im in the process of creating a half suit. i have made hand paws, feet paws, and a tail so far and its not that hard for me to play my trumpet


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 1, 2009)

My boyfriend is teaching me guitar. I can play most of "Electric Funeral," and I have totally mastered the G chord. XD. I've been playing since June 11, so I'm not really good yet.

I haven't tried with my gloves on, though.


----------



## dragon_mel (Jul 1, 2009)

AuroraTheCat said:


> oh! im in the process of creating a half suit. i have made hand paws, feet paws, and a tail so far and its not that hard for me to play my trumpet


 

i would be incredibly excited if you said you were in a ska band that played in fursuits


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 2, 2009)

I've actually never tried, but being a bassist, it'd be kind of hard if I had to wear fursuit gloves. The head wouldn't be a problem, but the hands... yeah.


----------



## dragon_mel (Jul 2, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I've actually never tried, but being a bassist, it'd be kind of hard if I had to wear fursuit gloves. The head wouldn't be a problem, but the hands... yeah.


 

maybe you could make them like fingerless gloves so you still had the fuzzy look, but you had the dexterity of your fingers? or just make the handpaws detachable... i saw a video somewhere of a band playing in fursuits... ill have to find it


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sure I could bust flows like mad in my suit. It would be no different then now. I just might have to yell a bit louder 

There was a fur at FCN 09 who played keyboard/sang in his suit. He was quite talented too, but I don't got a name for ya sorry.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 2, 2009)

I present to you, Buck Town Tiger, the piano player tiger furry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxfV5VvesTw&feature=channel_page


----------



## HybridHusky (Sep 22, 2014)

I know this thread is old, but anyway, I can play the flute just fine in a fursuit if the paws are trimmed down a bit.


----------

